# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Noticias & Eventos >  T.shirts  REEFFORUM

## Julio Macieira

Olá amigos e amigas de RF

Estão as chegar as férias, e muitos de nós certamente que nos iremos encontar por essas praias fora. Para nos podermos dar a conhecer uns aos outros, nada melhor do que andarmos identificados com o nosso forum.

Por isso e em colaboração com um dos nossos membros vamos disponibilizar a todos os que o assim pretenderem, uma camisola que nos identificará.

Sugerimos a todos os membros que tenham interesse o favor de o indicarem neste tópico.

O custo da T.shirts será de 2.5 e os portes serão a pagar á cobrança no destinatário.

Nota: Para as senhoras o texto nas costas será "Sou salgada"

----------


## Paulo Santos

:Pracima:   :Pracima:   :SbOk:   :SbOk3:  

Boa Juca. Mais uma excelente iniciativa !!!

Sugestão: que tal (embora fique mais caro, eu sei...) imprimir também o logo RF??

De qualquer maneira, eu quero uma L.

Abraço.

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

Para as costas não ficarem tão "despidas" proponho esta imagem junto da frase "Sou Salgado".

----------


## Miguel Cabral Ferreira

É bem Júlio!!!!

E qual é o logo???

Ainda não decidiste??

Ou já tens algo na manga...

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá RF amigos

A possibilidade de termos uma imagem nas costas (desde que a preto e branco) não está completamente de fora, só que o tempo é o nosso inimigo e as coisas têm de ser decididas com alguma urgencia. Tambem pode ser complicado por nesta altura a concurso ou a votação várias hipóteses. Por isso desculpem, mas algo tem de ser feito com urgencia e eu democráticamente vou mandar fazer as camisolas.

Isto em nada invalida que não possamos com calma estudar um outro layout para elas....só que já vai ser para outras certamente  :JmdFou:

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

Quero uma em XXL se fizerem ou caso contrário em XL .

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Boas

Para mim chega uma L.
Coloca alguma coisa nas costas, Só a frase "Sou Salgado" acho que não chega.
Um peixe ou coral, qualquer coisa a teu gosto....

----------


## Mário Geraldo

Boas,

Desde já parabéns Júlio pela iniciativa....     :Palmas:  

Para mim vou querer 1 tamanho XXL,   :Coradoeolhos:   é que os meus 110 kilinhos de beleza ficam um bocadinho, mas só um bocadinho, apertados num S ou num M....   :SbSourire:  

Agora só falta convencer a mulher...... mas vou perder a cabeça e convenço-a depois....   manda vir também mas para ela é um S  :SbClinOeil:

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Julio, e como faz para enviar uma para o Brasil?
Poderia também colocar na camisola a escrita Portugal - Brasil pois todos sabem da amizade e da confraternização entre os dois países e a contribuição que todos nós estamos fazendo como a troca de conhecimentos.

O que você acha?

----------


## João Magano

A iniciativa é bestial, tal como a do cartão e do pin   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:  

A frente está   :SbOk:  ... não gosto da frase "Sou Salgado"   :Icon Cry:  

Quero uma "L" !

----------


## António Paes

Oi,




> A frente está  ... não gosto da frase "Sou Salgado"


Eu tb nao curto muito o "Sou Salgado" mas que o Pterois ficava a matar nas costas la' isso ficava, de qualquer modo quero tb uma, tamanho L.

Antonio Paes

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> (...)mas que o Pterois ficava a matar nas costas la' isso ficava(...)


E se fosse assim?


PS: Fiz o seguinte teste ... imprimi em acetato e coloquei sobre uma T-shirt branca ....
Fica 5***** .... Como o fundo é branco, o peixe fica com muito realce a meio.... e salienta muito a parte do www.ReeFForuM.net

----------


## Miguel Cabral Ferreira

Boas...

É isso mesmo Júlio, esta última ideia do Ricardo é muito ilucidativa e trará ainda mais malta pó forum...

Vê lá se este logo não ficaria bem no lado esquerdo, junto do "_coração_"

É uma L p´ra mim... 

Abraços

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Boas

A ideia da t-shirt é muito boa, mas as costas vão ficar muito despidas só com a frase "Sou Salgado".
Esta ultima proposta do Ricardo está muito bom, tenho a certeza que ficava muito melhor.
Queria que todos os que concordam que manifestassem a sua opinião, e se possível RAPIDO!!!!!  :SbSourire:   :SbLangue7:  
Obrigado

----------


## Hugo Miguel Santos

Mais uma excelente iniciativa   :Palmas:  
Venha de lá uma t-shirt tamanho "L"

Abraço,
Hugo Santos

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boa Iniciativa mas mudem a frase!
Lol  ponham so o URL www.reefforum.net ou qualquer outra ideia, e o pterois nas costas
 mas nao metam eu sou salgado  :Wink:  LOl

----------


## António Frazão

para mim uma de qualquer maneira !
um L !

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Boa noite a todos.

Tb não gosto muito da frase do "Sou Salgado", qualquer pessoa normal não vai entender a mensagem.

Penso que a ideia do Pterois é muito boa. ficou espectacular, mas este peixe além da sua beleza é pouco conhecido e pode fazer parecer coisas diferentes ao olho de qualquer pessoa ao contrario da "Dori" e do "Nemo"

Assim deixo aqui mais umas ideias:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá amigos de RF

e que tal esta frase nas costas ? mais "camone"  :KnSourire28:

----------


## Gil Miguel

JUlio e que tal "Protejam os Recifes"  :Wink:  e Reefforum - aquariofilia marinha Por baixo ?

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> "Protejam os Recifes"  e Reefforum - aquariofilia marinha Por baixo ?


MUITO BOM  :Pracima:   :Pracima:   !!!!!!!

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Eu quero uma dessas.

Tu tás lá Gil!!!

----------


## Mário Geraldo

Eu estou com o Gil,   :Pracima:  (Boa Gil)

E agora já quero 3 ( 2 XXL, 1 S)

----------


## Julio Macieira

Será que vai ser desta?

----------


## Mário Geraldo

Quase Julio.....


falta por baixo :Reefforum - Aquariofilia Marinha 


Concordas?

----------


## Duarte Vasconcellos

Boas....

Julio, não é por nada mas o tipo de letra podia ser mais "in" !!! è so um conselho  :Coradoeolhos:  

Força!

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

... e esse tipo de letra é HORROROSO !!!

----------


## Duarte Vasconcellos

Uma sugestão! Foi feito a pressa mas e so pa dar ideia   :SbSourire:   :SbSourire:

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá

Isto já está melhor qualquer coisa.
Duarte não pode ter Cores, infelizmente, porque é o mais forte dos aquários salgados.

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

Além de que essa imagem tem direitos .... para a utilizar era preciso pagar!!!

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

se tem direitos nao faz mal um dos membros do forum tira uma foto a um palhaço ja nao precisa de ter direitos ate pode ser torto  :SbSourire:   :SbSourire:   :SbSourire:   :SbSourire:

----------


## João Magano

Esqueçam as imagens senão corremos o risco de estrear as camisolas lá mais para o Natal   :SbClown:   :SbClown:   :SbClown:  

Parece-me bem, na frente a referencia ao forum e a frase atrás.

Até agora ainda não conseguimos ter nem cartão nem pin, receio que se complicarem muito também não haja t'shirts.

Ps: Se querem uma imagem usem a foto do Premnas do Julio que já é um classico deste forum.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Pois é.
É esse mesmo o meu receio. Mas, agradar a todos não é fácil

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Só mais uma ideia, que já gosto a muito

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> Pois é


 .. pois é o quê?!?

ahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahhhahah
.......  :SbLangue23:   :SbLangue23:  
.......
Agora já pode ser foto a côres???
......  :SbLangue6:   :SbLangue6:  
......
ahahahhahahahhahahahahahhahahahhahah
......
......  :SbClown:   :SbClown:

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

ja agora impresao a quente aqui no meu centro 4 euros sem camisola 8 euros com camisola se quizerem.
abraços

----------


## Rui Peixoto

pessoal, nao dava para se meter por exemplo até 6ª feira o design e conversa a votação?

escolher-se 3 ou 4 frases e design's e o pessoal ía escolhendo.

Eu pessoalmente nao gosto muito da frase do Gil (sorry Gil  :Smile:  ), preferia uma mais pequena que tivesse obviamente a ver com recifes, mas tb com uma componente divertida. 

cumps

----------


## Miguel Cabral Ferreira

Boas,

É verdade...

Agradar a todos não é fácil, até mesmo nas ideias...

Agradecia que contassem com esta...

Que tal, é do vosso agrado???

Abraços,

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Caso seja possível cores

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Julio, se não metes ordem nisto, estamos a usar as t-shirts pela altura do Natal.

Na minha opinião penso que esta ideia  está muito boa por agora:

----------


## João Magano

Pois é, ja deu para entender que o pessoal quer intervir activamente mas pensem bem ... não será uma proposta muito ousada ? Será que estamos preparados para defender essa ideia ? Estamos todos de acordo e unidos neste ideal ? Estamos preparados para enfrentar uma luta que antevejo dificil e sujeitar-nos aos escárnio dos menos informados ?

Parece-me mais sensato optarmos por começar a divulgação do nosso forum com uma frase menos polémica e politicamente mais consensual, qualquer coisa menos ambiciosa mesmo correndo o risco de soar a déjà vu, que seja mais do tipo "Save the Whales", "Destrói a ondas e não o mar", "Protejam os Recifes", etc, etc. 

Mais tarde, talvez para o ano, podemos então dar esse grande passo em frente, até eventualmente com o apoio de alguns governos, Australia, Brasil, Mexico, Bali, ... e nessa altura, com as costas quentes, sairmos para a rua ostentando orgulhosamente as nossas t'shirts com a frase "*Portejam* os Recifes", seja lá o que isso quererá dizer ...

Que acham ? Estou a ser muito medroso ? merdoso ?

 :SbClown:   :SbClown:   :SbClown:

----------


## Pedro Azevedo

Boas
Só para dizer que desta vez concordo com o Magano  :Pracima:   :Palmas:   :SbSourire:  
Acho que acima de tudo se deve dar a conhecer o forum!!
Cump.

----------


## António Paes

e porque nao 'a proteccao dos recifes ???

Vejam apenas este link da tal escola de biologia marinha a que fiz referencia aqui ha' uns posts atras.

http://www.lovett.org/~ddalke/shirts.htm ( a frase da ultima t-shirt )

"Save a reef, grow your own "

Acho que a foto do Pterois com isto atras ficava bem, juntamente com o link para o forum.

Antonio Paes

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Ola a todos, eu descobri este forum a poucos dias e ainda tenho muito que ler por aqui, so gostava de perguntar se esta ideia das t'shirts ainda esta de pé? se ja foi concretizada? se ainda podem fazer mais? qual a escolhida?

...eu gostava de adequirir uma tamanho M.

P.S.-Gostei muito daquela com o pteiros nas costa e o link ao lado da imagem...

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Afinal quando vamos ter T-shirt  ???  :HaEbouriffe:

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Eu acho que assim ficava melhor, assim como coloquei em anexo, so com o link do forum e a sua frase.
E proponho a todos aqueles que anteriormente estavam interesados digam de sua justica:   :Pracima:   ou   :Prabaixo:  , pois so assim se anda com esta iniciativa para a frente.

P.S.- Vamos partir do principio que é este modelo que está feito, e quem quiser diga o tamanho, para mim é um M.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

ups, falta as imagens desculpem, isto é o que da a falta de experiencia, será desta...

----------


## Fernando Marques

Eu quero uma destas: XL


Quando enviam ?

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Eu quero uma igual Large podes enviar para USA ???  :SbLangue6:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Nem eu sei ainda o que que vai aparecer nas camisolas, encarreguei um membro nosso de mas arranjar de urgencia para as poder ter amanha. Espero bem que elas apareçam.

Não houve (como é obvio) tempo para grandes "invenções"....presisamos delas para este verão, as proximas serão mais caprichadas, mas para isso tem de se ter tempo.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Acabei de ser informado:

*AMANHA TEMOS CAMISOLAS*

----------


## ZOOCENTER

Excelente ideia esta das T-Shirts...para mim podem vir duas...para já...e faço questão de as utilizar aqui na loja.

Para atirar mais lenha para a fogueira...envio também a opinião para um slogan que identifique o forum...aqui no nosso cantinho e mais além...

Poderia ser o seguinte:


RF...made in Portugal...

É só uma sugestão...além disso chamaria a atenção de muitas pessoas que pensam que a aquariofilia marinha em Portugal é ainda uma Utupia...

Um abraço a todos...

Nuno A. Santos

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Olá Julio.

Para mim é uma M.

----------


## Didos Farm

Caro Juca,

Acho a iniciativa excelente e gostava que me indicasses inclusivé onde arranjas a esse preço pois estou interessado mesmo para o a Dido`s Farm.

Quanto ás do Reefforum quero que me envies:

5 S
5 M
10 L
5 XL

Estou interessado para mim e equipa e ainda para facultar ao mesmo valor a todos os que pretenderem adquirir e por acaso queiram passar por aqui.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá amigos

Finalmente tenho as camisolas em minha posse.
É certo que uns queriam Petrois, outros queriam o Nemo, outros ainda Protejam os Recifes, outros mais havia com milhentas ideias, que num futuro e com calma podemos desenvolver, mas, como era preciso era as camisolas para este verão, as camisolas foram feitas simples e objectivas com um layout democráticamente escolhido por mim.

Foram feitas 50 camisolas com as medidas M - L e XL, acredito que alguns de vós queiram escolher a medida, mas desde já informo que não vai ser possivel satisfazer toda a gente nessa pretenção. Por isso certamente que os primeiros, serão os melhor servidos em termos de exigencias de medida.

----------


## Miguel Fernandes

boas julio!

atao em quanto vai ficar o preço das t-shirts?? sempre se vai manter?
ja agora como mandao??

cumprimentos 

miguelf.

----------


## Didos Farm

Ok Juca,

Já vi que não há muitas T-shirts, assim sendo para mim são umas 2 L e umas 2 M que servem para a equipa Dido`s Farm se for preciso ajuda na distribuição para o pessoal, através do Dido`s Farm puderemos ajudar.

O que for preciso digam.

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

Bem... 
... lá foi o Juca de férias.... e quem tem que tratar deste menino é cá o desgraçado!!!

Vamos lá a isto:
1- Cada T-Shirt custa 2,50.
2- Vamos precisar de voluntários para ficarem com a respectiva zona e tratarem de distribuir as t-shirts, uma vez que não faz sentido pagar mais de portes do que pela camisola.
3- Pessoalmente acho que deveriam ser os nossos colaboradores a tratar disso ! Ou seja: Pedro Pacheco no Norte, Gil e João Magano no Sul.

Neste pressuposto acho que seria boa ideia enviar cerca de 10 camisolas para que cada um depois facilitasse a distribuição aos interessados...

Aguardo contactos de cada um deles e peço a TODOS que voltem a expressar em forma DEFINITIVA a vossa vontade, pois assim será mais fácil organizar uma distribuição...

Um abraço

----------


## Gil Miguel

Por mim  :Smile:  sem problemas  :Smile:  é so combinar um dia e fazer a entrega.

----------


## João Magano

Ok, por mim estou de acordo, é o mais acertado.

Posso ficar encarregue delas aqui para a zona, apenas tenho um constrangimento é que no dia 1 de Agosto vou de ferias, até dia 15. Mas entre mim e o Gil ha-de haver solução para esses 15 dias.
Também posso leva-las para o Algarve para quem seja de lá, vou para a zona de Tavira.

É claro que quero uma para mim, L.

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> é so combinar um dia e fazer a entrega.





> Ok, por mim estou de acordo, é o mais acertado.


Mandem as vossas moradas por MP. Amanhã mesmo vou tentar enviar 10 para cada um ... depois tratem da distribuição.




> É claro que quero uma para mim, L.


Faltas tu dizer o tamanho da tua Gil... 
Obviamente que as T-Shirts dos colaboradores são "suportadas" pelo ReeFForuM...

Um abraço,
Ricardo

----------


## Fernando Marques

Caros,

Eu quero uma tamanho L

Obrigado,

Fernando

----------


## ZOOCENTER

Para a ZOO CENTER podem vir 1 L e uma XL.

Se precisarem de enviar as T-Shirts aqui para a loja, estejam é vontade pois alguns membros deste forum vêm cá regularmente.


Atentamente

Nuno Santos

----------


## Didos Farm

Ok pessoal,

2 M e 2 L e se necessário puderemos entregar algumas a quem aqui quiser levantar.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Boas pessoal,
para mim é uma tamanho M, como já tinha dito, e sou capaz de ficar com mais uma L ou XL para oferecer a um amigo meu (tambem aquarofilo), mas depois comfirmo com o Gil, pois quase de certeza vai ser ele a entregar.  :Coradoeolhos:  

Abraços

----------


## João Magano

T'shirts confirmadas:

João Magano - Queluz - 1 L
Gil Miguel - Charneca Caparica - 1
Fernando Marques - Amadora - 1 L
Zoo Center - Ermesinde - 1 L + 1 XL
Didos Farm - Cartaxo - 2 M + 2 L
Ricardo Santos - Charneca Caparica - 1 M
Nuno Ramires - Almada - 1 XL

 :Icon Cry:  Está fraco ...   :Icon Cry:

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Boas

Tenho andado meio distraído deste tópico, mas aqui vai.



> Colocada por *Ricardo Lacerda*
> Obviamente que as T-Shirts dos colaboradores são "suportadas" pelo ReeFForuM...


Se assim for quero os meus 2,5, ainda fico pobre....  :Coradoeolhos:  
Agora a sério, acho que seria melhor todos pagarmos a t-shirt que está a ser vendida ao preço de custo, por isso o Reefforum não está a ganhar nada com está venda, o que acham colaboradores?



> Colocada por *Ricardo Lacerda*
> Pessoalmente acho que deveriam ser os nossos colaboradores a tratar disso ! Ou seja: Pedro Pacheco no Norte, Gil e João Magano no Sul.


Acho que nem é necessário dizer que estou sempre ao dispor para qualquer coisa do Reefforum, por isso amanhã trago as 10 para as entregar aos interessados.

Para já só tenho que entregar ao Nuno da ZooCenter, vamos lá pessoal pedir mais algumas. (já foram entregues no encontro algumas)

----------


## Nuno Ramires

Olá malta
Uma XL para mim
Depois combino com o Gil a entrega

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> Agora a sério, acho que seria melhor todos pagarmos a t-shirt que está a ser vendida ao preço de custo, por isso o Reefforum não está a ganhar nada com está venda, o que acham colaboradores?


Eu paguei a minha ... mas isso é com vocês... de qualquer forma registo esse gesto de boa vontade!   :Pracima:

----------


## João Magano

Se o Ricardo pagou o Pedro pagou, e o Julio calculo que tenha pago, porque razão o Gil e o João não haverão de pagar   :EEK!:   :SbQuestion2:  

Fica registada a boa intenção, que agradeço, mas não vejo necessidade de manter esta diferença.

Obrigado  :SbOk3:

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Já tenho aqui as T-shirts para o pessoal de Lisboa  :Smile: . As pessoas interessadas façam o favor de me contactar para se combinar as respectivas entregas.

Tal como o Pedro Pacheco vou pagar a minha  :Wink:

----------


## Didos Farm

Boas Gil,

Como fazemos para receber as minhas?

O meu carro passa na 6ª feira em Lisboa.

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas

Durante a semana tou no Hospital S. José, posso fazer a entrega ai entre as 8h- 9h ou entre as 13h-14h

Apartir das 17h na Charneca da caparica ou aos fins de semana

Contacto: 912147584

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

eu tb quero uma , obrigado

----------


## Didos Farm

Ok Gil,

Vou tentar que o Candido aqui da equipa da DidosFarm passe por S. José na 6ª feira entre as 13h e as 14h.

Depois confirmo.

 :SbOk5:

----------


## Mário Monte

Amanhã talvez vá prá tua zona (Gil) depois telefono a confirmar ...quero uma ou duas M ... um abraço

----------


## Didos Farm

Boas Gil,

Esqueci as T-Shirts, para a semana combinamos.

 :JmdFou2:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Ola amigos

Einformo os membros que enviei uma camisola para um dos nossos membros a cobrar no destino e a despesa total foi de 5.99. Ora atendendendo que a camisola tem o custo apenas de 2.5 não me parece razoavel que se envie camisolas á cobrança aos membros.



Por isso, quem estiver interessado em daquirir as nossas T.Shirts deve entrar em contacto exclusivamente com os nossos membros, Gil Miguel(Zona de Lisboa) ou Pedro Pacheco (zona do Porto)

Obrigado

----------

